# nitto oil pump please



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi your pm box is full.

I would like a price and availability on a nitto oil pump please. It's for a r33 GTR vspec 1995 

Cheers, drew

```

```


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I think Joe at PHR sells them


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

how do you rate the nitto pumps, against say, tomei or Jun or even N1`s...?

anyone else using nitto oil pumps?


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Garage D is dealer in the UK
Nitto - Where To Buy


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

iv emailed both of the above suggestions, see what responses i get.

cheers


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

you're better of phoning Garage-D - 01923251588

Nick check out the CRD 'JUN' R32 running full Nitto Gear its good stuff and pretty much unbreakable.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi we are currently in the process of setting up as a nito supplier.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

great news. thanks for the info. price please Dave ?


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Eh?!  could I have a price aswell please?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Dave, will you be able to supply Nitto tyres soon then ?


----------

